

HTC phones blocked at customs to be inspected due to Apple patent - thetrendycyborg
http://www.theverge.com/2012/5/15/3022907/at-t-htc-one-x-blocked-at-us-customs-infringing-apple

======
thetrendycyborg
The patent in question, as mentioned in the linked story, is patent 5,946,647:
[http://www.google.com/patents?id=aFEWAAAAEBAJ&printsec=a...](http://www.google.com/patents?id=aFEWAAAAEBAJ&printsec=abstract#v=onepage&q&f=false)

It patents a way to process addresses and phone numbers on webpages and
produce actions or links from them.

